
The Paper Clip Problem. When users use your systems differently than designed - NoBrainNoPain
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/kevin-mireles-6462751_productmanagement-projectmanagement-softwaredevelopment-activity-6628473071906934784-pUSG
======
wizzerking
lets not forget all the coffee holders in the PC's
[https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/1xb7j...](https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/1xb7jy/my_cupholder_broke_off/)

